# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz Winner March 14

## Betty

Although we never finished the quiz, after 24 questions Davie was in the lead, followed closely by ac.

I apologize for the delay in posting but I've been ill.

----------


## davie

Betty, Hope you are feeling better. I will be working this coming Thursday & will not be able to do the quiz - hopefully there will be a volunteer. You are awful quiet for a Weeker - only ONE post since September ?  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------

